# ich will keine Werbung mehr....



## mabia (24 November 2014)

Ich würde gern alle Werbung von meinem Computer abschalten. Kann jemand mir dabei helfen?

Danke!!!


----------



## BenTigger (24 November 2014)

Ja, suche den großen Schalter am Computer, bei dem EIN steht und schalte ihn aus. dann hast du keine Werbung mehr.

Und bevor du nun rummeckerst, das du nur ne blöde Antwort bekommst, denke mal nach WAS und WIE du gefragt hast. 

Denn unsere Abteilung HELLSEHEN ist, mangels Tantiemen, geschlossen


----------



## mabia (24 November 2014)

ich weiß, dass man kann was am Computer abschalten, aber ich kenne mich nicht aus.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 November 2014)

Welche Werbung, die wo und wie reinkommt, meinst Du?

Deine Frage ist völlig unklar formuliert. 

Wenn die Werbung über Spam aufs e-Mailpostfach kommt: dann mach Dich mal über Spamfilter schlau.

Wenn die Werbung beim Internet-Surfen kommt, dann installiere Dir den Firefox-Browser und lade dort noch die Plugins NoScript und AdBlock-Plus nach.

Es gibt schon Mittel und Wege, aber man muss sich schon etwas damit befassen. Den "Werbung-Aus-Knopf" gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## mabia (1 Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Danke fürs Erste. ich meine, Internet-Surfen Werbung. bis jetzt habe ich Chrome benutzt. ich werde mit dem Firefox probieren.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2014)

mabia schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich werde mit dem Firefox probieren.


In Verbindung mit noscript ( https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/noscript/ )  wird    der allergrößte Teil ungewünschtem Werbeinblendungsmüll unterdrückt.


----------



## mabia (5 Dezember 2014)

danke!!


----------



## Heiko (6 Dezember 2014)

Für den Chrome gibts auch "Adblock".


----------



## obispo (23 April 2016)

Eines dürfte sicher sein. Wenn morgen  jemand die Lösung erfindet, das du keine Werbung mehr bekommst, erfindet morgen jemand etwas um die Lösung zu umgehen. Wir werden immer mit Werbung überschüttet werden


----------



## Heiko (23 April 2016)

obispo schrieb:


> Wir werden immer mit Werbung überschüttet werden


Leider.
Liegt aber sicher auch mit daran, dass sich eine totale Kostenlos-Mentalität eingeschlichen hat. Das ist auch nicht gut.


----------



## Ludo (11 Mai 2016)

Auf meinem Arbeits-PC hat unser Admin irgendwelche Anwendung dafür heruntergeladen...


----------



## Lotter44 (15 Juli 2016)

Man muss nicht gerade unbedingt auf Firefox arbeiten für Chrom hast auch viele Adblocker Plug-Ins, wo locker um die 85% der Werbungen geblockt werden.


----------

